# Hero Rats



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I had no idea that rats could do anything like this - featured on BBC World News.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Those rats are saving dogs' lives. Go Hero Rats!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> I had no idea that rats could do anything like this - featured on BBC World News.


Aren't they amazing animals? And such wonderful pets.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That is very cool.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s amazing. I know rats are very smart and make good pet.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I need to find rats to hang out with.


----------

